# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Po bej nje prezantim per her te dyte(2)

## HoteL-MadriD

*Pershndetje Per te gjith*

Te Nderuar Shqipetar ja un pak si antar i vjeter jo edhe aq i vjeter ne Forum, Dhe deshta te boj nje Prezentim per se 2 her ne Forum pak sa te vogel qe me e njofte pak a shum se kush eshte HoteL-MadriD sepse kemi ketu disa te ri qe kan ardh, dhe po kan deshir me dite kush jemi.

*Vendlindja*

Un jam Leonardi Nga Gjilanit i lindur ne Bujanovc/YU në Prill Te Vitit 1987 banoj ne Gjilan, Jam ne Shkollen e Mesme Ekonomike Viti 4(ose klasa 12) Në GJILAN. Shkolla Edhe me shkon edhe sme shkon. Sepse me shum kam kohe per PC se sa per Libra :P.

*Arsimi*

Gjat kohes 2002/2003 Kam Kryer nje Kurs Per Kompjuter, mora 1 Diplom mbasandej Kur e kryeta Pushova sado pak dhe fillova shkollen por prap smunda te rri pa Kompjuter dhe futa Internetin ne Shtepi dhe tani me shum ne Internet dhe tash spo mundem te largohem nga Interneti.!

*Interesat*

Me Sport merrem Pak sa. Me Shum me Futboll. Luaj Futboll 2 her ne Jav Dmth Diten e Enjte dhe te Dielen, kur kam qen me i ri dmth 15-16 vjec kam Qen ne klub KF GJILANI 95 (Portier) Junior, Tash per momentin i kam ndaluar pak se jam kapur mbas CHAT-it dhe spo mund as ne rrug te dal e lere me te shkoj te luaj futboll apo ndoj gje tjeter, Klubet me te mire dhe qe i Adhuroj me se shumti jan REAL-MADRID Dhe MILANO Ku bejn Loje shum te mire sepse kuptohet qe kan ne fushe ( Zidane - Ronaldo - Raul - Figo - Casilas - Owen - Beckam), Kurse tek Milano vetem ( Sheva - DIDA ) me pelqejn. Mos ta harroj qe dhe nje fac tjeter me pelqen qe luan ne Liverpool (Milan Barosh) kete e du shum.

*Deshirat *  

Te jem mire me shendet dhe ta kem nje Nuse te mireeeeeeee :P lol

*Enderrat*

Kuptohet e kam then dhe kur kam bo prezantim te pare qe te jem nje djal vetem, i vetmi i familjes por ja me doli GjIlAnAsI_cSi(Artoni) dhe sjam vet.:S , dhe gjeja tjeter qe kam enderu dhe Enderroi eshte , te jem sa me afer vllaut(GjIlAnAsI_cSi) edhe pse kam desh te jem vetem por ja prap vella dhe duhet ta du:p

*Njerzit*

I Du Shum por ata qe jan me 2 ftyra I HATE Shum..:@

*Filmi\TV*

TV Nuk Shikoj as pak vetem Kur ka Serial dmth prej ores 20:00 deri 21:00 e shikoj mandej iki ne PC dhe sme intereson as gje qe eshte ne TV, kuptohet vetem kur ka Futboll e shikoj, por si e shikoj nje sy ne Kompjuter nje Sy ne TV, Arsyea: JAM DASHURU n`Kompjuter, Jam bere dhe une si ato grat e kqija vetem Seriale tuj Shiku, "Per Ty", Qe Kete Seral mezi kam prit me u ber ora 21:00 dhe per tja fillu.

*Muzik*

Pa Muzik Smund te rri as 1 Sec, Me Pelqejn Muzikat "TALLAVA", me Pelqejn Grupet si "Kadencat" , "Vllezerit Aliu" , "Bekim Kumanova" , "Naser Maqedonsi" Dhe "Shqipe Abazi" Qe keta i ndegjoj Gjith Diten.

*Karakteristikat fizike*

Si thoni te filloj me gjera qe ju interesojn me shum:p , sepse e di qe shum nga ju te dini pak per mua, ja dhe po ja filloj edhe un te shkruaj dicka rreth meje..

I Gjat - 1.89 
Pesha - 78 KB (Mister)
Floket - Jo Total te zeza te perziera:p
Syt- Kafe..
karakteristika - Djal i keq :D Shiheni Dhe vet :D

*Te tjera*

Te tjera , sme shkon zeri per MUZIK hic, Edhe pse ter diten ndegjoj muzik dhe mundohem te kendoj sa do pak por smundem sepse sme shko zeri, e keshtu nga nje her kur te jem ne Disponim ndegjoj Muzik "Xigluese,Vajtuese" ohoho Dhe Vetem QESH ne CHAT, Dhe nje gje per shoket\shoqet, me thon qe Ku ke humb ste kemi pare ka kohe mos ke ik dhe ti ne Germany tek Vllau, e po chati i ka gjith fajin.

*Kontakt *  

Un per vete me shum rri ne Chat dhe ne Forum , futem edhe ne msn por sme bisedohet aty, mbaj nick vetem HoteL-MadriD Sop ne Dhomen #Shqiperia dhe me e-mail *HoteL@Kosova.CH*, Kam dhe nje Tjeter por ate nuk guxoj me bo add as kend :p se nusja m`rraf mandej :D

Besoj qe mjafton, dhe ju pershndes te gjithve dhe ju deshiroj argetim te kendeshem.

PS: Kete Foto e bona tash nuk ka as 1 min, jam me vajzen e dajes (Rinesen) :D Vec mos u tutni se sa u zgjova nga gjumi :D e bona foton, do vendos dhe tjera mos u boni merak Hihihi

KAM BO DHE NJE PREZANTIM POR MA KAN FSHI DHE SDI ARSYEN PSE? E BONA PRAP DHE SE PREKIN NDOSHTA

Tungi

----------


## ClaY_MorE

nese e paske vendosur qe o do besh prezantim per here te dyte o ska ben mire ta ruash ate qe po shkruan sepse nuk ja del ndryshe   :pa dhembe:  


spo te them mire se u prezantove se te kam thene njehere

----------


## Eminemka

*ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.............prapppppp ky me prezantimmmm.................ueeeeeee...e paska marre seriozisht cuni ....o do behet famous o ska,..........e po ik hotelke tani se ska lezet......hiihhihihihihi (K)*

----------


## MiLaNiStE

na cmene.....

----------


## Albi

lol HoteL-MadriD qka behet bro hajt mos u merzit se dhe ne spertojme te pershedesim prap :macka: a mir se u prezantove dhe nji her   :buzeqeshje:  

ANTENA

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Danke All.

Jo Per dicka..
Por Se kuptova Pse me fshi Temen Dhe per ate e kam hap prap. Nejse..

Flm Mire se ju gjeta prap

----------


## sLimShady

Hotel mir se u prezentove  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ice_storm

Futini perjashtim ktij

perjasht.nga mod.

se e perseriti dy her temen

----------


## Ermelita

Pershendetje Hotelush , mirese te gjetem edhe nje here ne Forum dhe kalofsh sa me mire . Ty te falet gjithqka ngase je gjilanas ! Rrofsh !

----------


## _tironc__king_

Mir se erdhe HoteL-MadriD !!!


bujrum si ne shpin tate.

----------


## Snow^White

Mire se te gjeta meqe sigurisht je me i vjeter dhe shume urime per prezantimin tend!  :Lulja3:

----------


## viganv

Bujrum ages mire se erdhe prap kalofsh mire

----------


## Erlehta

Pershendetje te gjitheve e mire se ju gjeta!
Deshiroj te kaloj caste te kendshne ne ju te gjithe. He si thoni?

----------


## sLimShady

LOOL mir se erdhe edhe ti po shko hape i tem tjeter se per ktu te kerkon lek hoteli  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## J@mes

Erlehta qenka fut ktu ne kete teme si Fanti spathi, Nc   :pa dhembe:  
Hotel te mort dreqi floket, me çfare i ke ngrit siper me beshtyme   :perqeshje:

----------


## Fiona

Well well, hajt mireserdhe ne forum leonard...(shkurt si te therrasin???)  Une them qe harroje comp. dhe shko luj soccer ose bo noi gjo interesante ne jeten reale...okay yvo. Te puf fort, shnet.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

E Tani?
kur ta harroj PC  :perqeshje:  ca te boj 
ta marr nje lope dhe te dal ta ruaj :P n`kosove nuk rrihet lal pa PC eshte pa lidhje.
Thirr si te duash sprish pune :P
Mire se ju gjeta all//

----------


## helene

Hotelo ide e mire kjo e lopes :perqeshje:  

me ate firmen ma heq trurin fare :ngerdheshje: 

edhe mos u prezanto me, se ti i shton faqet e prezantimit, s'kemi durim te lexojme :perqeshje:

----------


## TiLoNcE

Motelo bone mir qe u prezantove.
Kta te gjith jan gjeloz,plus cunat kan frik se e din qe ke sukses ke femrat

Qashtu bre

prezantohu prap ka inoti  :ngerdheshje: 


Hoteli cun i zoti
nxori lopen e kulloti
me i krah mante Lap-tapin:P
sec cudti gjith fshatin


 :xhemla:

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Danke Helene
Danke schon TiLoNcE Ich liebe dich mire se te gjeta..
Jo 1 por dhe 2 tema do i hap tjera :ngerdheshje: 
Foton vetem per flood-erat e kam vendos se te gjitha fotot i kan bo vetem timen jo.. tash e keni FREE merreni.
Tung

----------

